# Worst/Funniest Villager catchphrases



## SakuraMagic17 (Nov 26, 2018)

I thought about making this thread today when Bob greeted me with an, "ooh la la" that he must've picked up from Claudia. So, what are the funniest/worst/whatever catchphrases your villagers use, and how'd they get them? It still counts if you gave them the phrase yourself!


----------



## fwn (Nov 26, 2018)

--


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 26, 2018)

I remember being irked by "uni-wow" from Hazel, as she was a very unwanted guest in my town.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 26, 2018)

Tad's slurp catchphrase. Like, why? Ew. No, stop.

Also, I didn't realize for a while that when you report an animal for bad language, they change their catchphrase to uh-huh. I kept reporting Deirdre cause I hated her (at that time not realizing that wanst it's purpose) and I couldn't understand why she kept saying that.


----------



## koopasta (Nov 26, 2018)

Pekoe once picked up Octavian's "sucker." Needless to say, I was surprised.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 26, 2018)

I think all Octavians in the game like giving their "sucker" catchphrase to other villagers.I was feeling kinda goofy when I gave out these other catchphrases.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 26, 2018)

Lol I love Goose's greeting and Joey's catchphrase, I actually laughed at Joey's.


----------



## FoxFeathers (Nov 26, 2018)

Currently have Zuckers catchphrase as "squidlydoo" or "squidlydee".


----------



## koopasta (Nov 26, 2018)

Yeah, Octavian is a cheeky little crank, which is why he's my favorite villager.

I always have Zucker's as something like "the zucc" or "mega zucc" because my sense of humor is as dry as a desert


----------



## Saga (Nov 26, 2018)

Tangy really shocked me just today when she ended her sentence with "groof!" Like, WTF, a cat is growling at me?! (And growling like a total derp, at that.) Then I realized she must have picked it up from Teddy!

They're definitely my two favorite villagers, but their catchphrases really sound bizarre on the other one. Now I'm just waiting for Teddy to start going "reeeeOWR!" That's going to be a beautiful day.


----------



## Flare (Nov 26, 2018)

I decided to make Kiki's catchphrase "punk" in my last town and all I'm saying is that I'm giving it to Poppy next.

I also made Agnes's catchphrase "suds", Kid Cat's "pest", and Francine's "peasant" in different towns I've had before.

Currently I plan on giving W. Link "wumbo" once he asks me for a new catchphrase.

It's fun to make my villagers say weird things for laughs and stuff.


----------



## sofieceliza (Nov 27, 2018)

Gwen's catchphrase is "h-h-hon" which I always think must be so much effort for her to say! Might change it to simply "hon" if she ever asks me to.


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 27, 2018)

I am currently making all my villagers say either Jingle bells or Jingles depending on the space.


----------



## mimituesday (Nov 27, 2018)

limberg says "squinky" and i don't like that word very much


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 27, 2018)

I made Tangy say "zing" as her catchphrase. Funnily enough, I didn't know what that word meant at the time I gave her that catchphrase. And yet, that word really suits her as the definition means full of energy, enthusiasm and liveliness.

Gruff's catchphrase is literally just him coughing when I made him say "*cough*".

Aaaaaand, I made Buck say "buckaroo" because I got nothing better to come up with.


----------



## Captain Avian (Nov 27, 2018)

Some examples of the horrible decisions I've made in terms of catchphrases:

I'm gay
Gucci
Esketit
Tea, Sis
*dabs*
Yeet
Rawr XD

...This is why I shouldn't be trusted to choose my villager's catchphrases.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 27, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Gruff's catchphrase is literally just him coughing when I made him say "*cough*".



Best catchphrase lol two claps.


----------



## koopasta (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I had one of my villagers just say "oof" once.


----------



## Ghostprincess (Nov 28, 2018)

I once gave Julian (and ONLY julian) the catchprase "*****baby" because I thought it'd be funny. I was right and it was a lot more hilarious once Tammi came up and ended her sentence with it, I was floored. I hadn't known they could copy each other's catchphrases till then


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 28, 2018)

I gave Stitches this catchphrase "Rawr!" Kyle took his catchphrase
Apollo catchphrase was "pah", Tybalt copied it
Tybalt's old catchphrase "grrRAH" was kept by Deena
Portia's catchphrase "ruffian" was taken by Cookie
Hazel keeps saying "uni-wow" maybe she likes her unibrow too much


----------

